# Anyone on TRT who have had past heart surgery?



## Deltman (Jan 20, 2021)

I was born with a bad Aortic valve..bicuspid not tricuspid (birth defect). Felt no symptoms until I was 38 (now 43). Had it replaced with a mechanical valve almost 4 years ago. I’m completely healthy otherwise, blood work is great even though I have been using gear since 1999 and been blast/cruise since 2011. On low dose Beta blocker and lifetime Warfarin.
I don’t use orals or anything harsh anymore...just Test and Mast E.

anyone here on TRT after having valve replacement? I get yearly CT of chest and yearly stress Echos..I don’t go over 500mg test C or E and usually cruise at 200-250mg...using my BP as my main guide.
I have no kids and am single so if I don’t like to 85 I’m fine..just looking to feel good and look good as long as possible while being as safe as possible.

anyone with similar history have any advice? I would greatly appreciate it. I have spent 4 years looking for a cardiologist who is not a fat slob or judgmental prick. Most tell me don’t lift weights. I don’t lift like I did b4 surgery and I have been a trainer for 2 decades with countless certs and stacks of books read. No luck finding a doctor who recommends fitness over MEDS...BP meds are basically poison. Make u feel like shit.  

sorry for the long post...thanks for listening


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jan 20, 2021)

Look up CT Fletcher. He had heart surgery and looks like a beast or at least did(he's in his 60's now)for years after. He doesn't advertise TRT but no way did he maintain that physique without being on it and likely more.


----------



## Deltman (Jan 20, 2021)

BigSwolePump said:


> Look up CT Fletcher. He had heart surgery and looks like a beast or at least did(he's in his 60's now)for years after. He doesn't advertise TRT but no way did he maintain that physique without being on it and likely more.



Thanks dude. He is a inspiration, damn. I only had a valve replaced and aneurysm repaired but, the physiological impact the past almost 4 years was tough to overcome because I have multiple setbacks due to blood thinner meds and high BP. He had a heart transplant so, compared to him I’m a pussy! Lol. 
built a decent home gym during the Covid lockdowns and am getting close to joining a gym to take it to the next level. 

I appreciate the post and info! I feel a nee level of motivation...just not more Tren, dbol, Halo or stims. Test, var and maybe Deva and EQ.  Been on test for 11 years straight and bloods and heart scans are good. Keeping doses moderate and focusing now more on strict diet, rest and cardio. I got to 255lbs at 5’10...BP was 200+\110 I had to drop weight so I didn’t stroke out. Down to 215 after 3 months and cardiologist didn’t even acknowledge my weight loss..I don’t trust many doctors...my 4 previous cardiologists told me to not lift weight or to lift max 25% of my past lbs #’s.  
And all of them were fat slobs who look like they never seen the inside of a Gym.

My PCP is great so he manages my health now and today told me it’s been long enough and I can lift with little restrictions as long as I take my BP meds.  So hard to find good MDs today. Funny thing...out of 6 cardiologists I have seen in my life due to high BO or my valve issue not one EVER told me to lose weight or watch my diet. Isn’t that what they learn on day 1 of Med school?  

im sure many of you guys have similar stories about shit MDs who have god complex. 

Thanks  for listening and sorry for the long post...I want to help educate fellow bros on the importance of finding a competent MD if your using gear long term. Most doctors know shit about fitness and nutrition.


----------



## Mind2muscle (Jan 21, 2021)

So I haven’t had heart surgery and hopefully will never have to but it is a possibility because of a genetic condition I was recently diagnosed with.  I too was told to stop lifting weights or “lift light.”  I actually tried to lift very light for a few months and was losing my mind.  I was miserable and everyone around me noticed it.  Keep in mind I have been lifting for about 18 years on/off.  I am at risk of aortic aneurysm so am getting annual echos and so far so good.    I plan to start TRT within the next year or 2.  I guess just make sure your Bp is in check and continue to get annual echos.  I have a family that I love to death which makes my decision very hard.  But I feel I’m at my best physically and mentally because of my bodybuilding lifestyle and it just makes me a better man and better father.


----------



## Mind2muscle (Jan 21, 2021)

BigSwolePump said:


> Look up CT Fletcher. He had heart surgery and looks like a beast or at least did(he's in his 60's now)for years after. He doesn't advertise TRT but no way did he maintain that physique without being on it and likely more.



Love watching inspirational YouTube videos of Ct fletcher “willpower” and “obsession.”


----------



## rawdeal (Jan 21, 2021)

Deltman said:


> . . . im sure many of you guys have similar stories about shit MDs who have god complex . . .



Got an "LMAO" over that one, Delt.  Been married for years to a non-doctor and know her friends who all work in a hospital.  Their version of that is to point out doctors all think the "MD" after their names stands for Minor Deity. Her hospital is a teaching hospital, which means that graduates of med school who want to specialize spend years as Residents under full fledged doctors to become certified at whatever specialty they chose.  The lucky people who work near them say Residents are the rudest and most arrogant ... more than the longtime doctors.  Residents remind them of the kid who's been driving for a few months, long enough to lose the shyness and awkwardness that crippled them back in Driver Ed, and long enough to think they know it all and reek overconfidence.

Getting back to doctors who've been practicing medicine for years, the cynics who work around them point out every year, the dozens? hundreds? of Med schools in America have a new graduating class, each class had one who graduated last in his class, and all those suckers are out here among us ... year after year.


----------



## Chump16 (Feb 11, 2021)

Delt, thank you for your post.

In 2014 I had valve replacement for the same reason as you.  Also had a by-pass and repair to aortic aneurysm.  I was 50 yrs at the time.  I went with the tissue valve, hope to get 20 yrs out of it, but it will have to be replaced/repaired again at some point.  After surgery I kinda spiralled for a couple years with some destructive behaviours. Had a  wake up call in 2017 and have been pursuing a healthy lifestyle since .... lifting, diet, etc

So, I am not on trt.  Have looked into it. Done bloods and visited with cardiologist and endocrine doctor. Can't remember my numbers right now, but they were well within normal range.  I feel alot of symptoms of low T, but overall things are pretty good and I'm not sure how appropriate it would be for me with health history. 

I feel good about my cardiologist, doesn't discourage weight lifting.

So, I might not have much for ya, but I'm interested in hearing your story.


----------



## CLIHAU (Feb 25, 2021)

I have had a valve replacement and am on trt, 100mg a week and blast about twice a year but I never do more than 500mg a week. Ihave had no issues so far! My surgery was a little over 2 years ago.


----------



## Gadawg (Feb 25, 2021)

Im guessing without meds you have dangerously high blood pressure?


----------

